# Mémoire fluctuante



## boomboom (4 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

La mémoire de mon DD de Démarrage diminue curieusement, sans qu'aucune applis ne tournent
Impossible de localiser le dossier, l'application ou est engloutie cette mémoire.
Celle çi revient en générale aprés le redémarrage (7,5 Go sur 90Go)
Après plusieurs passages et nettoiement de disk Warrior le phénomène perdure.
Parfois certain message d'alerte m'indique que la mémoire de mon DD est au miminum, alors que ce n'est pas le cas (à l'affichage dans la fenêtre)

Si vous avez une idée , elle est la bienvenue.


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

Tu parle de l'espace de ton disque dur ou de la mémoire de ton ordi (la Ram) ?


----------



## boomboom (4 Octobre 2010)

En Effet il s'agit bien d'espace du disque.


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2010)

t'as combien de Ram sur ton ordi ?
Il est fort possible que cet espace disque soit utilisé par le swap&#8230;

dis ce qu'il y a dans la fenêtre  :

Finder/Aller/Aller au dossier  :   là tu tape "*/var/vm*" (sans les guillemets")


----------



## Le docteur (4 Octobre 2010)

Ce sont des caches qui vont et qui viennent.. Laisse-les vivre, sers-toi de ta machine, et cesse de regarder le moniteur dans les yeux : ça rend fou...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h43 ----------

Souvent cache varie, bien fol qui s'y fie ...


----------

